# What to buy? CZ or not



## jps37033 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never owned a CZ, but have been looking hard at a cz rammi and the new cz p07 duty. I have read some issues on the p07 about a bulge in the slide. Has it come to a bubble yet? 

Is the rammi grip very large? I have smaller hands and hate a bulky grip like the glock. Is the rammi smaller gripped than the glock? Thanks for any insight. Thanks

p.s. Gun is for home and carry.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Can't say anything about the P-07, but, I own 2 CZ's and love both of them. My every day carry is the RAMI 2075 in 9mm. My IDPA is an 85 Combat. Both were very accurate right out of the box. For CCW, I recommend the 2075 in 9mm. I won't recommend the .40 though. CZ has had some issues with those and I'm not sure that they have them rectified yet. Just my .02. Good luck with your search.:smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I can not speak to the P07 either but I can tell you the Rami is a very nice gun. I do not know how the handle compares to a Glock but I would not hesitate to buy CZ again. The quality and fit and finish of my CZ's are superb. They are tight guns that make holes right were they are aimed. I raelly like the guns a lot!

RCG


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

I've owned over 30 handguns in the past several years and have never had any handgun as good or better than the CZ. I currently own a CZ 75-B and a 2075 (Rami) both in 9mm. After a few thousand rounds through each I've never had a mis-fire or fail to fire. The Rami is my carry weapon, inside the waist band holster, very comfortable, light weight, and puts the lead where it's pointed.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Mitch... Can you get a size comparison picture of your RAMI? Been thinkin about swooping one up here in the new few weeks.. either that or a p-01.. or 5.56. Hard to decide. 
Thanks.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

Better than a single photo, check out: ***********

Mitch


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

The Rami is a great gun for sure. In answer to your question about the grip. I to loved the 26 but the grip was a tad to large for me, I think it was the hump in the back. Tried the alloy Rami and had a long stretch to the DA trigger. Tried the Rami Poly and the grip seemed smaller to me, was able to reach the DA trigger better. I have small hands too. My advice try the Rami P.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

jps,

I own seven cZs. I tried the Rami, but it did not feel right for me. The grip was too short for comfort. Have yet to shoot a P-07 so cannot help you there. However, I suggest you go to www.czforumsite.info where there is a forum dedicatated to the P-07 with comments both pro and con.


----------

